# Preopened yeast



## Matty McFly (7/5/13)

Evening chaps/chapettes,

Quick question regarding a Coopers sachet of yeast from an original stout can.

I opened it about two weeks ago and used it for some cider, then closed it and clamped a peg on it. I was going to use it in the next few days, alongside a yeast sachet from a Coopers pale ale kit.

Will it be okay? Or is it unwise to use it seeing as it's been open for two weeks? Also, will it be okay alongside the pale ale yeast? Is it the same stuff?

Thanks guys.


----------



## sp0rk (7/5/13)

throw it, buy a of pack of US05


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/13)

If you clamped it shut immediately I'd personally be happy to use it, provided it had been kept in a clean area. AFAIK it's the same yeast in both kits. Sure there may be a couple of bacteria from the air that settled on it while it was open, but the same could be said for sugar you have weighed out to use, or even the water you add to the kit. However as sp0rk says there are dried yeasts available that will give you better results with a better pitching rate.


----------



## Matty McFly (7/5/13)

Sadly, I can't afford to be blowing money on yeast right now - though I totally would if I could. It was even a battle to decide to buy everything for a brew.

I'd say it's in good condition if that's the case, Bribie. It's clamped well and been sitting at the top of my cupboard which is clean.


----------



## sp0rk (7/5/13)

If you're so poor, start washing and repitching
or pitching straight on top of the previous yeast cake
Free yeast for the next 5ish generations
that or find a mate that drinks coopers and reculture the yeast from his bottles


----------



## Yob (7/5/13)

You dont keep your yeast in the fridge?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/13)

It will be fine. Dry yeast is very robust


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/5/13)

The yeast itself should be fine but I would of thought that one sachet in itself is generally on the low end of scale. Splitting one packet in half to use in two batches would be under pitching and I wouldn't recommend it. Don't want to spend money on yeast , then yes look into making starters.


----------



## Matty McFly (7/5/13)

I was going to use a whole yeast sachet that I picked up today with my can & also add 1/2 of a leftover yeast sachet that I had. The only reason I had the 1/2 pack is because I made a really small batch of cider with it. I didn't need the rest.

I think I will try that re culturing gig though, sounds good.


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/13)

Well if you want to save money, when the brew is done and bottled, swirl the yeast cake and any remaining beer at the bottom of the fermenter until it turns into a soup, then fill a couple of sanitised 600ml soft drink or mineral water plastic bottles right up to the top and stash them in the fridge door, they will keep for many weeks and you can just pour them into a brew to kick them off.

If you move away from kits and go extract or all grain this skill will stand you in good stead.


----------



## sp0rk (7/5/13)

I eat a lot of polski orgorki(pickles), so i've been using the jars to store my washed yeast lately
I've got about 6 of them there, which is about enough to store a full batch worth of yeast and trub
i then rinse them down and transfer the yeast back and forth over the next few days until i have 1 jar with a large amount of yeast and bugger all trub
this then goes into the keg fridge with my kegs and collection of other yeasts
i know it's probably a bit of overkill, but it's been working well


----------



## Nick JD (7/5/13)

I used to split dry yeast packs regularly for small batches (now I just pitch gargantuan amounts of yeast FTW) and never had any issues.

Used rubber bands around the tightly rolled up packet and stored in a sandwich bag in the fridge.


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/13)

Why would you want to Free The Whales, Nick?


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Why would anyone want to enslave them?


----------



## Yob (7/5/13)

manticle said:


> Why would anyone want to enslave them?


Only because of their exceptional yeast management skliiz...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/13)

Yob said:


> Only because of their exceptional yeast management skliiz...


Know a girl like that


----------



## hoppy2B (7/5/13)

I seal dry yeast packets with masking tape. I once used a packet of S04 that had been in the fridge for about 5 years which had been sealed in such a way and it fired up like a rocket.


----------



## Matty McFly (7/5/13)

I pitched a pinch of that yeast just a moment ago, then quickly stopped as I noticed a sour smell coming from it as I was pitching it. I only added about 1 gram. It was a bit unpleasant, but not too bad, just sour. I do know however that yeast usually smells a bit crazy. The fresh sachet I also used didn't smell like that.

I haven't stuffed another brew have I? Because I may just cry if I have. I just want beer dammit!


----------



## Rodolphe01 (7/5/13)

The best way not to ruin batches is by not skimping on the basics e.g. sanitation and yeast. Seriously not worth wasting the ingredients and time for a $3 pack of kit yeast.


----------



## bum (7/5/13)

Metho and milk is nice.


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

OJ is much better


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

With metho I mean. Not on its own.


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/13)

True story, up until the early 80s convenience stores near the notorious Musgrave Park in Brisbane used to keep metho in the drinks cabinet along with cans of beetroot. Mix metho with the juice and drink like wine then eat the beetroot. Probably the only thing keeping them alive.


----------



## Matty McFly (8/5/13)

Lets say, hypothetically, that I didn't want to drink metho. Would the beer I just made be a viable alternative?

Besides - metho and coffee is where it's at. Get with the times, guys.


----------



## bum (8/5/13)

I strongly suspect that you're already making it.

Show your beer some love, mang.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/5/13)

methspresso


----------



## sp0rk (8/5/13)

I went to a few parties in West Ballina in my teens where people were drinking metho cruisers
metho, raspberry cordial and a little water
*shudders*
never got that desperate to try it, myself


----------



## Matty McFly (8/5/13)

Really? Wouldn't that result in a mild case of death?

Also, just to clarify, is my ale dead? Have I ruined it?


----------



## GalBrew (8/5/13)

Metho tends not to have any methanol in it these days for that exact reason. Most metho is ethyl alcohol or ethanol or booze. Not that I would drink it though.

Apparently they add a strong bittering agent to make it 'unpalatable'.....probably wouldn't make a bad bitter cocktail??


----------



## philmud (8/5/13)

Matty McFly said:


> Really? Wouldn't that result in a mild case of death?
> 
> Also, just to clarify, is my ale dead? Have I ruined it?


Have you tasted a hydrometer sample? You've probably underpitched so may have stressed out yeasties. Your beer will probably be beer, but maybe not the same beer you could have made. My advice? If you only pitched a pinch of yeast, rehydrate and pitch more. Then let it ferment out and see where you end up. If you pitched all your yeast, same advice, let it do its thing and see if you want to bottle it when it's done.

Edit: if your beer is shit, make like Walter White and grab a methspresso


----------



## Matty McFly (8/5/13)

I pitched the whole sachet that came with the tin, but I also pitched about 1g from an older, already opened sachet that I had spare. My intention was to have extra yeast, as one sachet is apparently not enough. However, when i noticed it smelt a bit sour, I stopped and threw it away just in case.

I just wanna know if that older yeast will ruin my beer.


----------



## GalBrew (8/5/13)

Who knows?? If your old batch was infected, it may or may not ruin your beer. Had you pitched an appropriate amount of yeast, the yeasties probably would have outcompeted any stray nasties you may have introduced. Just keep an eye on the appearance and taste of your fermenting wort. You may even end up with a nice sour. 

I think the moral here is not to skimp on the yeast. The dry stuff is pretty cheap (~$5) and keeps for a long time in the fridge.


----------



## philmud (8/5/13)

IMO the smell of fermentation could always be described as "sour", though there's also sour relative to the smell of fermentation (sour squared?). I reckon you'll have something drinkable & probably have learned something along the way; yeast health is vital, but with care and re-culturing/re-pitching can be really cheap.

I'm yet to re-use yeast, or split packs, but I'm definitely going to look at establishing a yeast library for cost & convenience sake,


----------



## Matty McFly (8/5/13)

Just had a tiny taste. It's probably far too early to tell, but so far it tastes normal. Fingers crossed it comes out drinkable.


----------

